# Blasc 3 Addon updater



## aNtHrAxX009 (4. Dezember 2010)

Huhu sry das ich jetzt ein neues Thema eröffne , aber ich hab nicht geeignetes gefunden!

Und zwar kann ich meine Addons nicht Updaten, bei Blasc kommt nur " Verbindung zum Addon Server...." aber es passiert rein gar nix!!

Wäre lieb wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet 

lg aNtHrAxX


----------



## Boloalf (4. Dezember 2010)

kann ich mich nur anschließen, da ich das aber heute erst installiert habe, kann ich nicht ausschließen das es vielleicht am server liegt und es morgen wieder geht


----------



## aNtHrAxX009 (4. Dezember 2010)

ich habs auch erst heute Instal.


----------



## Skybaer (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem


----------



## Dejaypw (4. Dezember 2010)

muss mich dem leider anschließen hm aber vieleicht hat ja einer noch blasc 2 damit hatte ich nicht so probs wenn das wer noch hat nen upload irgentwo wäre echt gut.


----------



## Anglus (5. Dezember 2010)

Hiho 

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen das Problem das wenn ich Blasc starte will er addon update machen da steht dann auch "Verbindung zum Addonserver" aber es passiert nix,egal wie lange ich warte.Internet ist ok daran kann es nicht liegen.

Wäre dankbar für Hilfe.

MFG Anglus


----------



## Fishis (5. Dezember 2010)

Genau das Problem habe ich auch!



Anglus schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen das Problem das wenn ich Blasc starte will er addon update machen da steht dann auch "Verbindung zum Addonserver" aber es passiert nix,egal wie lange ich warte.Internet ist ok daran kann es nicht liegen.
> 
> ...


----------

